# Light Sensor Values And Auto Brightness Settings Only 2Nd Init?



## blazer22x (Oct 15, 2011)

I have been using cm7gb for awhile but I wanted a rom with better battery life and some blur for hd recording and HDMI. I flashed Vortex v2.9 and it has been super stable and the battery life is great. The one thing I miss most from cm7gb is the ability to change the auto brightness settings. Is this feature exclusive to 2nd init roms? Is there any way to edit light sensor values in Vortex, or other blur roms?

thanks


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm sure there is a manual way to do possibly, will look into it


----------

